# Things You May Not Want to Knit - So Funny :)



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree. I don't want to knit any of these. LOL.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Love this. Thanks for posting. Agree 100% with all she posted.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

None on my bucket list.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope i dont want to knit them either! LOL


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry but what a waste of time and yarn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in agreement. Not even tempted.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, I had a good laugh! Each to their own!! But I wouldn't knit those either!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Neither do I, too many other GOOD things to spend my time!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Made me laugh. I do not want to make any of these EVER.
:-D


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't want to knit those things ever. I am sure I could add to the list. This is funny. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

It looks like somebody has WAAAY too much time on their hands.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I totally agree!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

=-D


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

So funny. The turkey hat is a real piece of art. ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes! what a complete waste of time and wool! Definitely not tempted by any of these :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Completely agree! Didn't see one thing on her list I would even consider making.


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

My kids already think i am nuts. I do not want to prove that i am.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Have to agree, not one thing in her list that I would want to do (or have done for me either). Each item took a lot of talent and time, but..... really?


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

UGH!! too much time, not enuff thought.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

All good for a laugh but I agree, I wouldn't knit any of them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

stann said:


> http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html


Delightful-- and a good answer to a to-do list!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't think I'll be knitting any of these either.


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Totally agree - I won't be knitting any of those. But don't you have to wonder what the motivation was for some of those? What was the knitter thinking or hoping for? Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, as they say--


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh my! I wouldn't want to knit any of those items either! Too funny!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I would never knit any of these things either, what a waste of time and yarn.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Nope me either, not wasting my time knitting any of those things.


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't mind knitting the intestines some time...DH and I are both Nurses and have a slightly warped sense of humour! I did make a uterus once, it's sitting on my mantelpiece as I type!! 
I also liked the piggie surgical mask!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny! The turkey hat was the worst thing for me!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny! The turkey hat was the worst thing for me!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny! The turkey hat was the worst thing for me!!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like somebody has WAAAY too much time on their hands.


I agree and I am not a knitter (crochet) and I would not even want to do that in crochet !LOL


----------



## duckgeniusz (Aug 9, 2012)

I must admit I kinda like the Turkey Hat. We have a Turkey Trot in Eau Claire, WI every Thanksgiving Day. This would be perfect for my husband or one of my son-in-laws. They will, I am sure, be happy that the site does not give links to the instructions.TeeHee. I made them all Xmas Tree hats last year...one of my son-in-laws sold his in a bar and used the money to buy his mom a bed.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

:lol: That was so funny, I agree entirely, I wouldn't want to knit any of those either.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a dear friend that's originally from Eau Claire, WI. Her family still live in the area and she goes back there quite often.


duckgeniusz said:


> I must admit I kinda like the Turkey Hat. We have a Turkey Trot in Eau Claire, WI every Thanksgiving Day. This would be perfect for my husband or one of my son-in-laws. They will, I am sure, be happy that the site does not give links to the instructions.TeeHee. I made them all Xmas Tree hats last year...one of my son-in-laws sold his in a bar and used the money to buy his mom a bed.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

The masks are very creepy and that body one looks a bit like the plaster molds of the bodies from the bodies encased in lava from Vesuvius in Pompeii. Yuk! Yuk!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know, that orange "thing" lying on the couch was kind of cute! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

What a complete and utter waste of time and yarn!. I think those ski masks look like something to be used in an armed robbery. But then again they might be too distinctive.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

they all made me laugh. they are so ugly!!!!!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

These are hysterically funny! No, I'd never want to knit any of them.

Hazel


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Love this. Thanks for posting. Agree 100% with all she posted.


Totally agree!! Thanks for the laughs!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Apart from knitting these, it might be difficult finding anyone to wear them!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

The really intriguing thing about this post is that it appears that someone, or several knitters, actually 
DID knit these items! Those who did that knitting must have had lots of time on their hands... sort of like those who continually ask for surveys on various subjects that are SORT OF related to knitting.



stann said:


> http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html


----------



## anotherknitter (Sep 8, 2013)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

No argument on m part!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

That was very fun. Actually, I rather liked the pumpkin slouch hat, but you have to like slouch hats to begin with.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally!! Patterns I don't need to copy and put in my wish folder. I especially liked #16!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL. Who does?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I have to admit I have made an Angry Bird hat for a very excited great nephew. AND when my niece in medical school definitely decides on her specialty, there will probably be some knit kidneys or brains in my future. Sometimes a little soft squishy fun is in order!!!!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I am always cold in the winter so I might be inclined to knit snow fool aka the robbery mask. With my pixie hair what could it hurt? Wouldn't mess up my "do".


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

A great big chuckle here!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> =-D


That is my thought exactly


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I took a second look at the "Pampkin" (pumpkin) hat -- but with the weight of the stem it would fall off the wearer's head. Maybe that's what makes them all so funny -- good for theatrics, perhaps, but Not Found In Reality. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

I can only think of 1 place where you might want to wear the hooded turtle neck whatever it is and the matching pants. If you live in Antarctica maybe.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> I agree. I don't want to knit any of these. LOL.


Neither do I.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't want to knit any of those, but I think the piggie surgical mask could be cute in a Children's Hospital.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Very funny! Some people have too much time on their hands!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Too funny! But I can say I also QBLE...;-)


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I remember finding the pattern for the knit digestive system when I was first learning to knit again (as an adult...was taught basics as a child). This prompted my motto of "Just because you *can* knit something doesn't mean you *should*"!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

stann said:


> http://www.yarnista.com/blog/2011/12/1/17-things-i-do-not-want-to-knit.html


I suppose that I should not admit having knit three of those swine flu masks for my EMT guys. They wear them periodically when they have kids in the ambulance.

And as I recall that digestive system was a medical student's project.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Fun to look at, thanks


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Agree


----------

